# Trelleborg/Mitas PneuTrac



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Any of you have heard of this Tire?

They call it Pneu Track and it's compromise between Tracks & Tires it may need to be mounted on wheels they call Galileo, but they promise better traction than standard tires, though perhaps not as good as tracks in a straight line, but much more maneuverable and I think 25% less compaction than standard tires. Has been around for at least 5 yrs, yet I've only now stumbled upon it.

If you need more info google it or do a search on U-Tube.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Mitas PneuTrac - new tyre technology

Previous discussion on same subject. I would like to see some myself.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Amazing. I bet the price is too!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I know a couple guys that have them.Both use them as planting tractors with 24 row planters.

They claim better planting with them compared to duals,seems odd but that's what they claim.

Both run them in fall on dump carts and say they handle the mud better especially flotation


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> I know a couple guys that have them.Both use them as planting tractors with 24 row planters.
> 
> They claim better planting with them compared to duals,seems odd but that's what they claim.
> 
> Both run them in fall on dump carts and say they handle the mud better especially flotation


That's how it looked to me, and the fact that they are designed to operate at different PSI to suit the terrain seems a big plus to me. At times they look like short tracks and at others like tires. Intriguing.


----------

